# Reparar acelerador electronico



## omarcastaneda (Jul 4, 2013)

hola.
acudo a ustedes debido a un inconveniente que tengo con un pedal acelerador electrónico de un volkswagen
este pedal tiene la característica de ser un potenciómetro lineal que varia entre los 800 ohm hasta los 3.5 kohm
el problema es que las pistas de carbón ya estan muy gastadas y esta dando una resistencia medida muy baja en su variación de ohmios tanto la mínima como la máxima.........

¿ existe algún tipo de liquido de carbón que permita asignarle su resistencia respectiva ?
 e investigado bastante pero no e encontrado ninguna información que me permita aplicarle las capas para la resistencia
Gracias por su tiempo............ ...


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2013)

Pon fotos o algo. Lo mas sencillo electricamente sería poner un potenciometro nuevo pero el montaje mecánico será difícil


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Jul 14, 2013)

Saludos omarcastaneda:
 La reparación de la pista de carbón es prácticamente irreparable, es como tratar de reparar un transistor quemado.

Necesitarías tecnología avanzada para la reparación y económicamente no sería viable por ello, comparando el costo del pedal.

La solución que indica Scooter es de las mejores, muy acertada. Solo el tema de la adaptación física y los valores, pero es posible.

Soy maestro electricista automotriz desde hace 15 años en la Riviera maya. ¡Saludos!


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 15, 2013)

> hola.
> acudo a ustedes debido a un inconveniente que tengo con un pedal acelerador electrónico de un volkswagen



como no se bien de que modelo ,año es el vw que hablamos... 
me aventuro a responder que en realidad son dos potes, y algunas resistencias, lo que me parese es que no se pueden adaptar los comerciales, por una cuestión de espacio, por eso creo que por seguridad  hay que cambiarlo por uno original......o chino!!
dejo un pdf para que se entienda lo que digo....


----------



## Scooter (Jul 15, 2013)

Lo que he oído es que son dos, uno que sube y otro que baja por seguridad. A lo mejor te sale mas barato buscar la pieza de repuesto u otra compatible.


----------



## omarcastaneda (Jul 16, 2013)

tengo entendido que si se puede, porque yo los e mandado a arreglar y lo único que le hacen es limpiarlos y aplicarles una capa de carbón a estas pistas para darle los valores específicos de resistencia
como esta en la imagen adjunta

lo que no se es cual es el liquido que utilizan para es capa de carbon ...................


----------

